# Fear of Skeletons



## creativedissent (Oct 25, 2008)

God Damn my post was deleted. I was saying that I had a fear of skeletons. One time when I was little there played a program showing a dancing skeleton on TV and I ran for my life. I'm also afraid of skeletons especially in museums. Skeletons really creep me out so much that I need to be around others for "protection" when there is a skeleton around. I have a lot of stuff in my room and I try to use these as a distraction to skeletons, since I keep imagining them in my head trying to kill me. If I live near a museum that has skeletons, I imagine them coming alive and going to kill me. I know, it's a hideous vision. I have visions of this skeleton castle that sends skeletons out to hunt me down if I do anything. :S It's been like this ever since I can remember. I don't with to repeat anything, but I get most terrified of them in a natural history museum. I'm a passionate conservationist with a love for endangered wildlife, but when I see a skeleton in those scientific journals depicting the organism, I close the book in fear that skeleton would come alive. Although skeletons aren't commonly seen in real life, I got so terrified that my worst fears became, for example, being locked in a room with a skeleton. I repeat that human skeletons scare me most. I love animals and this is an obstacle in my care for animals since I cannot bear to witness animal skeletons, even though I'm scared of human skeletons the most. I fear posting pictures of a skeleton and touching my bones. Gives me the heevy jeevies. Damn my deleted post. I'm still missing it.


----------



## CynderDragonborn (Jul 10, 2015)

You are not alone in this. I have the exact same fear. It was so bad I couldn't even say the word 'Skeleton' for years. It sucked. It started when I got jump scared by a skeleton during a movie, I believe it was Jurassic Park.  Just wanted to let you know.


----------



## creativedissent (Oct 25, 2008)

CynderDragonborn said:


> You are not alone in this. I have the exact same fear. It was so bad I couldn't even say the word 'Skeleton' for years. It sucked. It started when I got jump scared by a skeleton during a movie, I believe it was Jurassic Park.  Just wanted to let you know.


It was Jurassic Park III right? That skeleton that was attached to that parachute. Yeah I skip that scene whenever I watch it. I feel better knowing I'm not alone. Thanks!! :laugh:


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

I don't know if I'd say I'm deathly afraid of them but I have never actually seen a real one (IRL) and I think I'd be pretty uncomfortable with it, TBH.


----------



## nothing else (Oct 27, 2013)

I was going to throw you a bone but I'm out of words right now.


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

Ok I'll be the rude person... I don't mean to freak anyone out here, but you do have one inside of you right now. Is that disturbing to you?


----------



## dcooperlpc (Sep 21, 2015)

I imagine October's a rough month for you. Do cartoon skeletons elicit the same reaction? Make you think of the real thing? What about a childish drawing of one? 

Sad to say, but the best thing you can do is gradually expose yourself to the object of your fear. 

And KelsKels, thanks. I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## Donkeybutt (May 3, 2013)

That moment when you remember there's one INSIDE of you... *flips table*.


----------



## ScorchedEarth (Jul 12, 2014)

So this is legit spooky to you?


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Great Halloween Thread.


----------



## FriendlyHougen (Aug 2, 2016)

Play Undertale


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Like dcooperlpc said the only thing I can think of is try to expose yourself to skeletons more. You said you sometimes have to have someone with you when around skeletons. Does this person know of your fear? Would they or someone else you know be willing to help you with this. I know it is kind of a crutch having someone else help, but maybe in the beginning it would help you to expose yourself longer to skeletons.

Not sure if this is a stupid way of thinking of things that could cause you to fear other things instead, but you could think of how if skeletons were animated there would be a lot of things more dangerous than them. Grizzly bears, tigers, lions, etc would probably tear a plain animated skeleton to pieces with ease. And I'm guessing you aren't terrified to just look at pictures of those.

Even as skeletons the tougher animals I mentioned would be much weaker without all the strong muscle holding them together. Unless you are thinking the skeletons have really powerful magic, they would need their muscle to attack powerfully and to not break apart as easily if hit.

I'm sure there is a lot of stupidity in my post, so probably best to stick with the exposure therapy lol


----------



## herk (Dec 10, 2012)

the average skeleton contains enough bones to fill the human body


----------



## Tokztero (Sep 12, 2013)

KelsKels said:


> Ok I'll be the rude person... I don't mean to freak anyone out here, but you do have one inside of you right now. Is that disturbing to you?


:haha


----------



## Invictus9 (Aug 3, 2016)

Anything anatomical repulses me uke


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

KelsKels said:


> Ok I'll be the rude person... I don't mean to freak anyone out here, but you do have one inside of you right now. Is that disturbing to you?


 Yes!

I hope I never see mine.

:lol


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I see skeletons more as puppets on strings. Without one, you would like pretty creepy I imagine.


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

Man I don't even remember posting in this thread... too bad I never got an answer though.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

KelsKels said:


> Man I don't even remember posting in this thread... too bad I never got an answer though.


 You did now. 

That happens now and then. I get a notification from a threat I posted in ages ago and I'm like "did I even post there?".


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Just realized now that this is over 3 years old. The OP hasn't visited SAS in almost a year


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

slyfox said:


> Just realized now that this is over 3 years old. The OP hasn't visited SAS in almost a year


 Oh well. The OP may not be here but the thread still is.


----------



## FriendlyHougen (Aug 2, 2016)




----------

